# The Bad Guys 😈



## AsPika2219 (Dec 16, 2021)

Get ready for the adventures on bad guys ever!  After a lifetime of legendary heists, notorious criminals Mr. Wolf , Mr. Snake , Mr. Piranha , Mr. Shark  and Ms. Tarantula 🕷 face their most challenging job yet -- trying to turn good.

Trailer 1



Release date:- April 22, 2022 (USA)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2021)

How dreamworks have fallen. Saw their logo at the end there after thinking through most of that it was one of the cheapo animation houses.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2022)

The look of the movie is a style choice, the movie is based on a series of children's picture books, and the movie is emulating the art style somewhat.


​


----------

